# Les Baer MONOLITH HEAVYWEIGHT 30 yard range report



## Kano (Mar 8, 2009)

The Les Baer MH with the 1 1/2" upgrade is a very reliable and a total Tac Driver of a pistol, I have # 2825 rounds fired so far with ZERO malfunctions .. I used Winchester White Box 230 grain FMJ for the first # 1000 rounds than 500 rounds of Mag Tech 230 grain FMJ another 500 rounds of Federal's Personal Defense handgun ammunition, jacketed hollow point,. I now use my Reloads Nosler 185 grain JHP 4.4 of clays powder for the last #825 rounds.
I think this is one of the best semi custom 1911's around... it is as well made and shoots as accurate as many full blown custom 1911's. All the Targets are Hand Held groups at 30 Yards.. I shoot at 25 Yards and beyond 98% of my range time.
Nosler 185 JHP 4.4 Clays 
































































11 Rounds with Mag Tech 230 grain fmj ..The orange center is 3 1/2"s


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice! I almost went with 1 of those too


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A sweet shooter, for sure!

I'd call that one "Heavy Metal"... :mrgreen:


----------

